# problems with watching ripped DVD movies on LG smart TV.



## DBR70 (Sep 7, 2014)

i have a big LG smart tv ( i do not know how big) i ripped alot of my DVDs onto pin drives and connected them (there are 3 USB holes in the back. now i downloaded some and i ripped others the downloaded movies look normal but the movies that ripped from DVD do not fill the whole screen. it looks like a smaller screen inside of a big screen.  can you tell me why?
on a side note though i will say i have another slightly smaller LG TV with a bluray player with a USB hole. but it displays all my ripped and downloaded movies normaly. so i'm guessing its a setting in the LGTV?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

First, the "USB holes" are called USB ports.

As to the problem, it's likely related to how the files were created (ie: the software used). It could also be a by-product of the source. For example, a matted widescreen presentation on a DVD that is only 4:3 (this will result in a black border on all sides.

The only setting on the TV that would affect how the image fits the screen, would be the zoom settings. Check the User Manual for specifics, but they generally affect ALL input. The display mode can also affect how it's displayed (ie: 4:3, 16:9).


----------



## DBR70 (Sep 7, 2014)

Well, they look normal on the blu Ray usbport, so I guess I should rearrange my movies put the downloaded ones on one pin drive put that in the lgtv usb , and the ripped ones on the other pin drive and put in the blu Ray usb.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Likely based on how the Blu-Ray player is configured or how the TV is handling the Blu-Ray input. The TV can generally be configured to handle each input differently. It could also be how the files are encoded and the TV player can't handle them properly.


----------

